# Terrified of being disappointed - the waiting game!



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Some of you may remember I posted a few weeks back - well I just felt the need to post here considering I'm back in with the watching and waiting. 

I have made it to CD 25 again which is fairly impressive for me - most cycles vary between 18 and 23 days normally - and I am now so scared of getting my hopes up. Each day at the moment is feeling like a bonus and I keep getting tempted to do an early HPT - although when I've been tempted before without fail   normally arrives.

I have not mentioned a word to my DH at the mo - he usually waits for me to tell him days etc!  as again last month I told him when I'd got to day 25 he was really excited and then it all went pear - shaped. 

I am sorry for the waffle - I am just dreading the disappointment as at the moment I truely feel 'nothing' we regard to the slightest possibility of being pregnant - no symptoms so I guess we've not been successful - or perhaps I'm just saying this as I so want to be wrong but dread the feelings of disappointment. 

Ican't deny to having days when I feel like 'maybe we should be happy with one etc' and I know we are so lucky to have Oliver but I can't help how I feel. My DH asked me the other day whether I would want 3 children! I explained that if we are successful with a second there is no way I could possibility put myslef through the heartache a third time - I guess I'm just not strong enough! 

Oh well, I hope you don't mind me waffling - I just felt the need to offload - please send some     my way!!! I'll keep you posted over the weekend!

Is tomorrow too early to try an early HPT?? Only considering my short cycles??

Thanks for reading/listening xx

Love, hugs and   for all that need it at the mo! xx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi

Big hugs to you   and sending lots of positive vibes to you  .    

I'm on my 2ww and I think aunt flo has just arrived (early as per usual).    I'm gutted.  

Just trying to keep positive about the next round of treatment.

I have my fingers crossed for you  

Sal x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sal,

Sorry to hear that you've not had any luck this month. Plenty of love, luck and   your way for next month - thinking of you

xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Gizmo - keeping everything crossed for you hun.
If your not having any AF symptoms then maybe you have done it this time.

Let me know how you get on when you finally decide to test.

Sharon xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Sharon,

I think I may be brave tomorrow - possibly - we shall see! At the moment my gut feeling it is another unsuccesful month   I hope I'm wrong but I just think I'm right.

Take care
xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe its best you do test tomorrow, one way or the other you will know, and thats better for you than all the worry waiting.

  

S x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck *Gizmo*   

Karin

xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi

Just thought I'd update you - I did a HPT this morning and got     and although I have had the tiniest of spotting - sorry for TMI but no   as of yet either - so oh well, I guess its a case of continue to watch and wait - I am pleased to get to CD 26 though!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I would just try and hang on a bit longer, if no sign of AF yet maybe it was too early to test.

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know its all over for us again this month   it really never gets any easier as many of us know and I am certainly finding 2nd time round it hurts just as much  

Love, luck and   to all who need it xx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Gizmo so sorry hun.

        

Jacks xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

so sorry

Sharon xxx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Gizmo

I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big hugs  .     

Sal xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Gizmo* So sorry to read this news hunny!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Gizmo - i'm thinking of you hun


----------

